# He is getting a PhD degree in business administration



## Ladymeri

Hello
I have some problems with translation of a sentence. Can someone help me out please?

I want to say that "my father is getting a PhD degree in business administration." Is the sentence below right?

아버지는 경영학 박사학위 전공합니다.


----------



## mink-shin

Ladymeri said:


> 아버지는 경영학 박사(space)학위 전공합니다.


_아버지는 경영학 박사 학위*를* 전공합니다._
I would be happier if there was '를' after 박사 학위, though there's nothing grammatically wrong in your sentence. We can know the object of '전공하다' is 경영학 박사 학위 with its postposition omitted, so I don't think it's necessary. It's a matter of style rather than grammar.


----------



## Ladymeri

Thanks mink-shin.


----------



## Dunno Jack

Ladymeri said:


> Hello
> I have some problems with translation of a sentence. Can someone help me out please?
> 
> I want to say that "my father is getting a PhD degree in business administration." Is the sentence below right?
> 
> 아버지는 경영학 박사학위 전공합니다.



"전공하다" is "major (in)". You major in business administration. You get/receive a degree in business administration. But you don't "major in a degree" in business administration.
So both "경영학 박사학위 전공합니다" and _"경영학 박사 학위*를* 전공합니다" _don't quite make sense... 

"아버지는 경영학을 전공하고 계십니다" - My father is majoring in business administration.
"아버지는 경영학 박사과정에 계십니다" - My father is working towards a PhD degree in business administration.
"아버지는 곧 경영학 박사학위를 받으실 것입니다" - My father will be receiving a PhD degree in business administration soon.

Which one of the above are you trying to say? Then we can finetune from there.


----------



## mink-shin

Google
- We can find about 483,000 results from "학위를 전공" through _Google.com_.

Actually many people use the phrase, "학위를 전공하다". I am one of the people. I used to use the phrase even in my resume for employment. I'm not sure if it makes sense though, having read Dunno's post(#4). His post makes sense to me.


----------



## Dunno Jack

Please don't get misled by Google stats. I googled "학위를 전공" as well and got even more hits:

_About 686,000 results (0.32 seconds) _

But you have to look at the actual results before declaring "Actually many people use the phrase".
If you examine the sentences that came up in the search, none of them has "학위를 전공". 
They contain either "학위" or "전공" but not both together side by side.
I can't copy and paste the screenshot but here are some of the first hits:

- 석사_학위를_ 받는다
- 이미 학사학위 또는 전문학사 _학위를_ 취득한 자(이와 같은 수준 이상의 학력이 있다고 인정되는 자를 포함)가 일정 요건에 해당하는 학점을 인정받은 경우 다른 _전공_ ...
- 컴퓨터공학을 _전공_할 경우 고급 과목을 수강하여 시험을 본 후 통과해서 석사_학위를_ ...
- 대학(교)의 복수_전공_제도와 유사하게 이전에 이미 학위 수여 받은 학습자가 학점은행제를 통해 다른 _전공_의 _학위를_ 수여 받고자 하실 때 이용하는 방법입니다.

As you can see in the short list above, 학위 combines with the verbs 받다, 취득하다, 수여받다, etc., but not with 전공하다.
Take a look at it yourself and see whether this is proof of lots of people using the phrase "학위를 전공":

학위를 전공하다 - Google 검색


----------



## Ladymeri

I want to say something like my father will receive a PhD degree in business administration. 

So I can't use 전공하다 at the same time as I want to mention the PhD degree?


----------



## Dunno Jack

Ladymeri said:


> I want to say something like my father will receive a PhD degree in business administration.



아버지는 경영학 박사학위를 받으실 것입니다.



Ladymeri said:


> So I can't use 전공하다 at the same time as I want to mention the PhD degree?



No, it's not a correct usage. 전공 is "major" (n) and 전공하다 is "to major" (v). 
You can say 경제학을 전공하다, 경영학을 전공하다, etc. But it's not correct to say 박사학위를 전공하다, in the same way you don't say "I majored in a BA/MA/PhD".
You receive/have a 00 degree in 00... It's the same idea in Korean.


----------



## Ladymeri

Thank you Dunno Jack.


----------

